# krampf in der hand



## noonnet (3. Mai 2004)

hallo..
also ich bin letztens meinen ersten wettkampf gefahren. gegen ende verkrampfte sich meine hand in jedem sektor, und ihc musste ständig den bremsfinger wechseln..
was kann ich gegen krämpfe in den hand machen?
an was liegt es?


gruss noonnet


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Mai 2004)

die hände mehr trainieren. es gibt da so wunderbare sachen für: wie zum beispiel einen ball mit nem rotierenden inneren oder diese handfeder, das ist eine relativ starke feder mit 2 kleinen griffen drann, die man mit einer hand zusammendrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Mai 2004)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch lange zeit extrem, mein tip ist nimm vitamin und mineral tabletten (besonders Magnesium und calcium)
Und mache trainingeinheite, bei denen du sehr viel, oder auch nur auf dem hnterrad springst, dadurch bekomst du dicke unterarme und kannst länger Belastungen aushalten.

Ich bekomme immernoch oft Krämpfe, was bei mir auf die ernährung zurückzuführen ist, ich muss also (obwohl ich viel obst und gemüse esse) Vit.Tabltten nehmen, um den Belastungen beim Trial standzuhalten.
Meine Empfehlung: Frubiase Sport. Immer nach hohen Belastungen, und du bist krampflos fit.
Dieses Krampfproblem tritt auf,wenn man viel und lange schwitzt.
Max


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. Mai 2004)

also ich kann da nur Training mit "der" Manu Empfehlen...


----------



## biketrialer (3. Mai 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem hatte ich auch lange zeit extrem, mein tip ist nimm vitamin und mineral tabletten (besonders Magnesium und calcium)
> Und mache trainingeinheite, bei denen du sehr viel, oder auch nur auf dem hnterrad springst, dadurch bekomst du dicke unterarme und kannst länger Belastungen aushalten.
> 
> Ich bekomme immernoch oft Krämpfe, was bei mir auf die ernährung zurückzuführen ist, ich muss also (obwohl ich viel obst und gemüse esse) Vit.Tabltten nehmen, um den Belastungen beim Trial standzuhalten.
> ...



aber nur die guten von aventis  
toto


----------



## aramis (3. Mai 2004)

Also, wenn ihr bei euch auch sowas wie http://kletterhalle-leipzig.de habt, dann schau dort ab und zu mal vorbei, und das mit den Krämpfen beim Trial dürfte sich nach einiger Zeit von selbst erledigen.


----------

